# VZW gs3 general discussion thread



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

just wanted to try a thread where anyone with a Verizon gs3 question could ask it.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

We have a whole forum for that..


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

has anyone used mobile Odin pro to flash stock firmware using the root before install option


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> We have a whole forum for that..


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

a forum that is mixed with four other carriers. nevermind.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

bigmook said:


> has anyone used mobile Odin pro to flash stock firmware using the root before install option


You should start a thread. That is an interesting question.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

recDNA said:


> You should start a thread. That is an interesting question.


There already is one. Right by this one in fact...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

